
MarCO: Interplanetary Mission Development on a CubeSat Scale - aturley
https://arc.aiaa.org/doi/pdf/10.2514/6.2016-2491
======
aturley
This article provides some insight into the hardware and software of the MarCO
cubesats. It doesn't go into a great deal of depth, but it gives a fun
overview of the kinds of engineering work that go into building something that
works in space.

